# A3 S-Line vs S3



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Just curious as we know a lot more about the S3 and A3 (S-Line /w Quattro of course).
Minus pricing, which would you choose? 

After looking at A4 S-Line's vs S4's, it's obvious because of engines used in either on what you want to do -> fuel economy vs power

For the A3 vs S3, they are using pretty much identical engines (minus likely a turbo and other minor items).

Out of the box you get more performance from the S3 vs having to wait for your warranty to expire with the A3. Any other perks or negatives anyone can think of with choose either or?

My dealership mentioned they are accepting deposits this weeks /w 'price to be determined'. Somehow I want to wait until pricing is determined before putting down a deposit though.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> Just curious as we know a lot more about the S3 and A3 (S-Line /w Quattro of course).
> Minus pricing, which would you choose?
> 
> After looking at A4 S-Line's vs S4's, it's obvious because of engines used in either on what you want to do -> fuel economy vs power
> ...


Good question. On the subject of the A3 S-Line versus S3, I would probably end up with the S-Line model just because I probably wouldn't be able to justify the price for the S3. Now, having driven several S4s back to back with standard A4s - I would take the S4 every time. The S4 is just a rocketship in comparison. Man I love that thing.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> My dealership mentioned they are accepting deposits this weeks /w 'price to be determined'. Somehow I want to wait until pricing is determined before putting down a deposit though.


S3, and twice on Sunday. I haven't even so much as considered an A3 S-Line. This is a car I'll keep ten years, so I want to be absolutely certain I'm spending what I need to on the front end to be happy long-term.

I'm not ready to throw money yet, but whatever it takes to ensure I am sitting at the desk making changes to the first allocated S3 the day it is allocated to my dealer, I'll do. The first car will be mine. Period.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, the A3 S Line is just an A3 dressed up to look like an S3.

As far differences, the S3 will probably come with a bigger turbo, stronger internals, bigger brakes, better suspension, better steering etc. If you were to buy an A3 S line and try to mod it to have what the S3 has stock, it will almost surely end up costing way more than the price of the S3.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> Well, the A3 S Line is just an A3 dressed up to look like an S3.
> 
> As far differences, the S3 will probably come with a bigger turbo, stronger internals, bigger brakes, better suspension, better steering etc. If you were to buy an A3 S line and try to mod it to have what the S3 has stock, it will almost surely end up costing way more than the price of the S3.



... and you'd be sans warranty, as you'd surely piss off the TD1 gods.

If what Edmunds is feeding us in their first-drive is correct, you're right on the mark with the bigger turbo and strengthened internals for the S3.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

If you want/need the added power of the S3, there is no reason to consider a A3 SLine.

If you are like me who doesn't really care about the added power, then it is hard to justify the cost of the S3, especially if one prefers the piano black inserts of the A3 S Line more than the platinum/chrome inserts of the S3.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

You won't get the thick "S" steering wheel, or some of the aluminum pedals....but most of the rest is power only.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> ... and you'd be sans warranty, as you'd surely piss off the TD1 gods.
> 
> If what Edmunds is feeding us in their first-drive is correct, you're right on the mark with the bigger turbo and strengthened internals for the S3.


Actually on the main site, they have the write-up and confirmed that from Audi AG. Likely K04, and reported running at 17 psi (1.2 bar), it sounds like there will be a little bit of play to maybe get you to 340hp with an ECU tune, but not much beyond that after warranty expires. Plenty of car before that to jet around in. Yes the A3 will be down on power, but I don't think it will be a slouch....in all honesty I took the A4 S-Line for a spin and it was ok, not great, however...

I simply said screw A4 / S4 now officially after reading that article. Almost 700 lbs lighter with the S3 over the S4!!! Even the A3 Quattro will be approximately 500 lbs lighter then the A4. Sure the S3 won't have the displacement of the 3.0L, and will lack the 30 odd hp, but I have a feeling performance wise the S3 is going to be the no brainer over the B8 / B8.5. Still going to have a handling perk of a longitudinal engine in the A4/S4, but the weight savings is IMO much better. The A4 S-Line I think too will be plenty of punch...it has about 300 lbs on a Lancer Raliart and very similar engine numbers...it's tough man...

Curious as mentioned if a black optics package will be available for the S3 to bring it in line with the A3 S-Line. 

Option wise I am sure you can bring an A3 S-Line close to a S3...


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

I had a '12 S4 and the S3 was definitely comparable in build quality and quickness and ultimately much more nimble. I only drove the sportback but the car was a blast to drive. The 4.9 0-60 time is the same thing Audi claims for the B8 S4 so the S3 is likely quicker than that as well.

I don't need the power of the S3, as the car would be my daily driver and I'm 10 minutes from work and that's why I opted to get rid of my S4 and park an older 911 in the garage and daily a B5 A4. However if some of the options I want like sport seats and MMI plus put the price anywhere close to an S, I would spend the extra money and go that route.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Could you tell a major difference with the Haldex-type AWD?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

I only did 3 laps on a pretty short autocross corse but after the first lap, I had total confidence in the car. I owed my training partner for almost getting us killed on the Autobahn so I was throwing it around as hard as I could and felt in complete control, even got some oversteer out of the hairpin. This was a mag ride car with traction control off and in dynamic mode on 18's. It was awesome.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> I only did 3 laps on a pretty short autocross corse but after the first lap, I had total confidence in the car. I owed my training partner for almost getting us killed on the Autobahn so I was throwing it around as hard as I could and felt in complete control, even got some oversteer out of the hairpin. This was a mag ride car with traction control off and in dynamic mode on 18's. It was awesome.


very nice . How pricy is Audi's Mag Ride option?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

No sure, but probably more than coil overs.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> No sure, but probably more than coil overs.


on the S4 its a $1000 option, which seems reasonable to me.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

now i am on the fence about mag ride; the earlier european reviews of the S3 hatch said that the standard suspension was more than enough. But now Edmunds says there is no reason not to get the Mag ride, and also it comes with those cool looking 19 inch rims. If its going to be more than $1000, then i'll likely pass...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> now i am on the fence about mag ride; the earlier european reviews of the S3 hatch said that the standard suspension was more than enough. But now *Edmunds says there is no reason not to get the Mag ride*, and also it comes with those cool looking 19 inch rims. If its going to be more than $1000, then i'll likely pass...


Edmunds won't have to pay this bill when those dampers go tits up.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Rudy_H said:


> Just curious as we know a lot more about the S3 and A3 (S-Line /w Quattro of course).
> Minus pricing, which would you choose?
> 
> 
> ...


If you consider those internal reenforced items minor, then that's your opinion. Those 'minor' items are what Audi determined would allow the car to be reliable enough when boosted from its stock 200 hp to 300.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Edmunds won't have to pay this bill when those dampers go tits up.


also a good point (jeez those parts are expensive  ); i am sure the standard non magnetic suspension is just fine. Of course i'll have to drive it and see; i do like those 19 inch rims though.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Rudy_H said:


> Actually on the main site, they have the write-up and confirmed that from Audi AG. Likely K04, and reported running at 17 psi (1.2 bar), it sounds like there will be a little bit of play to maybe get you to 340hp with an ECU tune, but not much beyond that after warranty expires. Plenty of car before that to jet around in.


The S3 is quoted at getting max torque starting at 1800 rpm while the current R which also uses the K04 starts spooling up around 2500. How did they get max torque so early in the new S3, is there some other engine trickery at work here?


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

DaLeadBull said:


> The S3 is quoted at getting max torque starting at 1800 rpm while the current R which also uses the K04 starts spooling up around 2500. How did they get max torque so early in the new S3, is there some other engine trickery at work here?


I don't know for sure, but in the Hyundai world the Sonata gets earlier torque with direct injection, where the Genesis Coupe doesn't.


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> Edmunds won't have to pay this bill when those dampers go tits up.


Those are the non-magnetic dampers though right? I'm assuming the S3's 'magnetic dampers' are the same technology developed and used by GM? 

Of course doesn't mean it'll be any cheaper to replace if needed.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The supposed reason that AoA discontinued the option after offering it for only the 2009 model year was the lack of orders for it. Too pricey??


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Rudy_H said:


> I don't know for sure, but in the Hyundai world the Sonata gets earlier torque with direct injection, where the Genesis Coupe doesn't.


But our cars already have DFI tho. Maybe it has something to do with valve lift.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

mike3141 said:


> The supposed reason that AoA discontinued the option after offering it for only the 2009 model year was the lack of orders for it. Too pricey??


Calling it 'too pricey' is only part of it. For the market position the 8P A3 held, customers simply weren't interested in adding adaptive suspension to an already expensive small wagon. I imagine that it will see a higher take rate in the A3/S3 sedan if not become part of a trim package.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

The magnetic dampers are something I'm greatly interested in since I commute into DC and the roads are pretty terrible... But they are decent where I live. 

What's the average life span of the magnetic dampers? About the same as regular dampers?


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

The DarkSide said:


> The magnetic dampers are something I'm greatly interested in since I commute into DC and the roads are pretty terrible... But they are decent where I live.
> 
> What's the average life span of the magnetic dampers? About the same as regular dampers?


From what I've read on the internets - if it truly is GM's system - which it should be if they are calling it magnetic ride (correction, Delphi (split off from GM) owns the patent on the design but license's it to others) the system is supposed to be reliable and excellent. 

I'd be surprised if Audi didn't start equipping all their vehicles with the option. A number of other manufacturers have used it (Ferrari, Acura, Range Rover).

More info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MagneRide


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

v6er said:


> From what I've read on the internets - if it truly is GM's system - which it should be if they are calling it magnetic ride (correction, Delphi (split off from GM) owns the patent on the design but license's it to others) the system is supposed to be reliable and excellent.
> 
> I'd be surprised if Audi didn't start equipping all their vehicles with the option. A number of other manufacturers have used it (Ferrari, Acura, Range Rover).
> 
> More info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MagneRide


if it is indeed that system, then i think its worth getting. Its supposed to be excellent, just like you said.


----------

